# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Правда, что все нерелигиозные люди уверены, что после смерти "ничего нет"?

## rbiyks

_Тема для не-набожных здравомыслящих людей
_
Как известно, многие, если не все, религии берут на себя ответственность отвечать нам на вопрос о том, что же нас ждет после смерти.
Помимо религий, различные изотерические учения также берут на себя смелость отвечать.

Как здравомыслящий человек, считаете ли вы, что после смерти "ничего нет" (для собственного "Я", безотносительно других людей (например, детей))?

Лично я не склонен верить в сверхъестественное. У меня для себя самого есть объяснение, есть ответ на вопрос. Мое объяснение не использует никаких мистических или религиозных понятий. То есть - *ничего сверхъестественного*. Проблема только в том, что я пока не смог изложить свою гипотезу в виде целостного текста. Я бы мог привести следствия из моей гипотезы, если интересно.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Понятно, что нифига не понятно  :Smile: 
Давайте что ли следствия из гипотезы.

----------


## Mia

*rbiyks*, сколько тебе лет ? Если действительно интересуешься этим вопросом - читай соответствующую литературу. Советовать ничего не буду, читать можно всё подряд, но как-бы "просеивать" через себя... что найдёт отголосок в душЕ - значит это твоё. Кто ищет - тот всегда найдёт! (даже смысл жизни)  :Wink:

----------


## rbiyks

> Понятно, что нифига не понятно 
> Давайте что ли следствия из гипотезы.


 Я извиняюсь, что "многа букаф", но настоятельно рекомендую прочесть это от начала и до конца.

Сначала кратко изложу суть гипотезы.
Главная идея в том, что душою (волей, сознанием, "Я") обладает каждый атом (это нужно понимать условно, как допущение).
То есть каждый атом может сам решать что для него лучше, и что ему делать. У атома также имеется способ воздействия на окружающие объекты, что-то типа наших рук и ног, но на самом деле это всякие там электромагнитные поля и иже с ними.
Внутри человека соответственно тоже каждый атом имеет свою "душу". Но среди них только один атом является главным. Вот этот атом и является носителем собственно "Я" этого организма. Это так же как босс в большой корпорации, либо как капитан на корабле.

Следствия:

Следствие 0. Каждый атом уникален, поскольку имеет память. С точки зрения внешнего наблюдателя, память может проявляться только в процессе активной фазы сущесвования — при излучении энергии во внешнюю среду. Это не противоречит тому, что в основной массе атомы подчиняются известным химическим законам.

Следствие 1. Если люди пытаются сохранять тело умершего в целости (не позволяют разлагаться или замедляют разложение), они обрекают душу умершего на долгие страдания (или на длительную пассивную фазу - «сон»), потому что не дают всем атомам тела быстро влиться в природный круговорот веществ. Лишь влившись в круговороты, душа снова обретает шансы стать частью тела или душой какого либо организма, например, человека.

Следствие 2. Дети — наше будущее. Кто они? Откуда они взялись? А главное, откуда у них взялась душа? Поскольку все вещества, из которых состоит ребенок, он получает от тел родителей, а тела родителей состоят из того, что родители едят, - это значит, что родители душу ребенка выбирают сами. Они выбирали ту еду, которая им нравится, и тем самым выбрали тот главный атом, который впоследствии оказался той самой душой, что удостоилась чести быть душой их дитя. Родители её выбрали. Родители её приняли. Ребенок — это душа на воспитании его родителей. Огранизм родителей посчитал её лучшей, отобрал её из огромной массы претендентов. Почему мы выбираем красивую, сочную еду? Потому что её атомы вскоре станут нашими, - нашим телом, нашими детьми. В любом случае душа ребенка суть приемная, дети, даже родные все по сути являются приемными - их души не имеют ничего общего с душами родителей.

Следствие 3. Как скоро после смерти я снова стану человеком, стану его «центральным атомом»? Поскольку тело организма состоит из огромного числа клеток, а клетка состоит из огромного числа атомов, конкретный атом должен пройти огромный путь, прежде чем снова стать центральным атомом крупного организма (в том числе и человека). Такой срок может быть соизмерим с возрастом Нашей Вселенной, особенно если после смерти тело попало в место, куда не поступает энергия. Если же вы активно воздействуете на окружающую среду, и в той или иной мере «понимаете, что делаете», вероятно, вы сумеете значительно сократить такой срок, навскидку, вплоть до тысяч лет. Основной же срок вашей «жизни» вам придется «работать» в качестве постоянных или временных «рядовых работников» в том или ином организме - волоском в правом усике жука, или хлоропластом в ктетке листа. Отсюда следует, что наша человеческая жизнь — очень коротка, и ради неё мы прошли огромный путь. Сотню раз подумайте, прежде чем расставаться с нею, если такое вам пришло в голову.

Следствие 4. Куда попадает человек после смерти? Человек после смерти попадает ровно туда, где находится его тело. Душа человека никуда не улетает, она находится в том же месте, в котором находится его тело, пока не разложилось.

Следствие 5. Несколько нюансов о «переселении душ» после смерти тела:
а) после смерти Вы становитесь в миллиарды раз меньше, в миллиарды раз слабее;
б) после смерти Вы теряете зрение, слух, все ощущения, все мысли;
в) после смерти Вы уже не можете двигаться в пространстве самостоятельно, как при жизни;
г) почти все воспоминания Вы так же теряете, поскольку они клетках мозга, которые Вы потеряли;
д) если Вам не повезет — Вы можете без движения пролежать в земле миллиарды лет, ни разу не воплотившись ни в одно живое существо;
е) снова стать человеком — практически нереально: нужно пройти огромных размеров путь; в самом идеальном случае стать снова человеком получится лишь через тысячи лет;
ж) быть частью почвы, растения или животного — вот чем Вы будете основную часть времени вашего существования;
з) прошлые жизни вспомнить практически невозможно, поскольку почти вся масса воспоминаний разрушается вместе с телом;
и) каждый или почти каждый человек, в теле человека находится впервые; чрезвычайно мала вероятность, что кто-то был человеком дважды; то есть люди, которые говорят о своих "прошлых жизнях", будь то человеческих или животных - в основной своей массе заблуждаются (более 99%, с точки зрения теории вероятности);
к) хотя человеческая жизнь и коротка, Вам нужно всегда помнить, что ради этого мгновения Вы прошли путь в тысячи и миллионы лет; не спешите расставаться с жизнью — следующую ждать нужно будет в самом идеальном случае — тысячи лет;
л) после смерти, души людей не попадают в какое-то особое место; души людей остаются ровно там, где умерло их тело; поэтому не надейтесь, что после смерти вы попадете "к ним" - к тем, кто уже умер;
м) после смерти Вы продолжаете двигаться дальше; вы продолжаете жить на планете Земля, рядом с животными, растениями... и начинаете вы этот путь в том месте, где похоронили Ваше тело; смерть не имеет никакого отношения к "потусторонним" мирам, если они есть;
н) в начале нового пути Вы можете перемещаться лишь постольку, поскольку Ваше тело разлагается, и его отдельные частички при этом перемещаются — микроорганизмами, либо другими процессами в почве;
п) ваши заслуги «при этой жизни» влияют на Вас после смерти лишь в той мере, в которой Вы повлияли на окружающий мир, лишь в той мере, в которой создали в нем условия для благополучного движения Круговорота Веществ в Природе.
---------------------------
И еще пара рекомендаций по поводу выбора способа смерти и места захоронения:
1) избегайте кремации: кремация суть сжигание, суть окисление; это означает, что вы можете окислить ваш главный атом до такой стемени, что миллиарды лет не сможете восстановить его; по сути это означает почти полное отсутствие шансов на следующую жизнь, поскольку ваш атом не сможет вступать в химические соединения с другими атомами;
2) избегайте утопления либо захоронения в слишком влажной почве: при большом количестве влаги тело не разлагается, а наоборот - консервируется - переходит в состояние "жировоск" (можете найти в википедии); в состоянии жировоска тело может находиться сотни лет, сохраняя при этом свою форму; то есть в таком случае ваша душа, ваш "главный атом" будет "законсервирован" и не сможет "проснуться" долгое время.
---------------------------
На самом деле, следствий - множество. Я здесь привел только часть. Любой человек, который понял мою идею, может сам вывести и другие следствия.

----------


## rbiyks

> *rbiyks*, сколько тебе лет ?


 Сейчас мне 29 лет. Но в душе мне одновременно и лет 15, и лет 70 (а может и больше). Одновременно и инфантилен, и, извиняюсь за большую нескромность, умудрен.




> Если действительно интересуешься этим вопросом - читай соответствующую литературу. Советовать ничего не буду, читать можно всё подряд, но как-бы "просеивать" через себя... что найдёт отголосок в душЕ - значит это твоё. Кто ищет - тот всегда найдёт! (даже смысл жизни)


 Я натолкнулся на мою идею случайно, делая поиски совершенно в другой теме. Это скорее "идея меня нашла", я не я ее. С чтением чужих мыслей и идей у меня сложно - своих мыслей вал - зашкаливает. Еще бы их записать.
В любом случае, я косвенно могу судить, что моя идея является новой, поскольку если бы она была старой, наш мир был бы иным. Слишком много она дает ответов для того чтобы быть забытой или незамеченной (мне так видится).

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Однако, как всё сложно. 
В общем, я не согласна.



> Главная идея в том, что душою (волей, сознанием, "Я") обладает каждый атом (это нужно понимать условно, как допущение).


 Уже одно это кажется мне странным. Ну вот какая душа и какая собственная воля может быть у песка, у камня, да даже у того же цветка или растения? 
Мне это сложно представить. Я ведь всегда считала, что душа есть только у живого. Причем она не разрозненна на атомы. Она - должна быть цельной. А иначе это уже какая-то шизофрения выходит, если каждая частичка тела будет сама решать, что её нужно.



> Следствие 1. Если люди пытаются сохранять тело умершего в целости (не позволяют разлагаться или замедляют разложение), они обрекают душу умершего на долгие страдания (или на длительную пассивную фазу - «сон»), потому что не дают всем атомам тела быстро влиться в природный круговорот веществ.


 Т.е. душа неразрывно связана с телом. А я считаю, что тело и душа - совершенно разные и совершенно не связанные между собой понятия. 



> Поскольку все вещества, из которых состоит ребенок, он получает от тел родителей, а тела родителей состоят из того, что родители едят, - это значит, что родители душу ребенка выбирают сами. Они выбирали ту еду, которая им нравится, и тем самым выбрали тот главный атом, который впоследствии оказался той самой душой, что удостоилась чести быть душой их дитя.


 Это, если честно, вообще звучит, как бред.
Интересно, что должны были съесть мои родители, чтобы я получилась такая?
Я вообще была уверена (и много где об этом читала), что это душа ребенка выбирает себе родителей. 



> Следствие 4. Куда попадает человек после смерти? Человек после смерти попадает ровно туда, где находится его тело. Душа человека никуда не улетает, она находится в том же месте, в котором находится его тело, пока не разложилось.


 Т.е. душа тупо сидит в теле и ждет, пока же оно перестанет существовать? 

Хорошо, если это такая сугубо материалистичная теория, то почему душа не разлагается вместе с телом?Ведь душа по вашему - только атом. Так почему бы и ей не уйти в небытие? А потом просто создадутся новые атомы и появятся новые души. Как вам такой вариант?

----------


## rbiyks

> Ну вот какая душа и какая собственная воля может быть у песка, у камня, да даже у того же цветка или растения?


 Воля есть, но её трудно заметить, так как она проявляется в другом масштабе времени или размеров.
Песок и камень - их нельзя рассматривать как целостные организмы. Их правильнее рассматривать как конгломераты атомов, где каждый атом это отдельный организм. Исходное состояние атома - "сон", пассивное состояние. Волю отдельный атом может проявлять только если он "примет" квант энергии извне: сам атом может выбрать, когда и как этот квант энергии использовать. После того как квант использован, атом, "засыпает", то есть, переходит в пассивное состояние.
Растение. Воля растения, как и воля любых других известных организмов проявляется в стремлении выжить и дать потомство.




> Я ведь всегда считала, что душа есть только у живого. Причем она не разрозненна на атомы. Она - должна быть цельной. А иначе это уже какая-то шизофрения выходит, если каждая частичка тела будет сама решать, что её нужно.


 Душа цельна пока организм жив. "Душа цельна" означает, что каждая мини-душа выполняет свою функцию в структуре целой души. И в этой структуре одно из "рабочих мест" - это "президент". Вот когда человек говорит "Я", собственно это "Я" в чистом виде и есть этот атом-президент. Все остальные атомы это подчиненные. Как только "Президент" теряет контроль - это означает, что организм перестал быть целым, перестал быть живым.




> Т.е. душа неразрывно связана с телом. А я считаю, что тело и душа - совершенно разные и совершенно не связанные между собой понятия.


 Для того, чтобы так считать, нужно вводить дополнительные понятия - такие как: астральный мир, Мир эмоций, Тонкий мир, тонкий план. Я обхожусь без них, для меня это важно - не привлекать сверхъестественное.




> Интересно, что должны были съесть мои родители, чтобы я получилась такая?


 Да обычную еду, какая нравится. "Нравится" - это ключевое слово.




> Я вообще была уверена (и много где об этом читала), что это душа ребенка выбирает себе родителей.


 Тут два аспекта:
1) да - я не точно сказал - сама душа будущего ребенка тоже фактически принимает в этом участие: она стремится попасть во вкусную еду (если упрощать), а родители, в свою очередь - эту еду выбирают;
2) главная проблема души того, кто еще не человеческий ребенок - не в том, "а каких бы мне родителей получше выбрать", а в том, "стать именно человеческим ребенком, и попасть бы именно в президенты, а не в левый ноготь мезинца ноги".




> Т.е. душа тупо сидит в теле и ждет, пока же оно перестанет существовать?


 Ну что значит "ждет"? Цельной человеческой души больше нет. Целая душа человека теперь распалась на множество мини-душ. Ваше "Я" - ваш "атом-президент" - стал одной из них.




> Хорошо, если это такая сугубо материалистичная теория, то почему душа не разлагается вместе с телом?Ведь душа по вашему - только атом.


 Собственно, как теперь я описал выше, она и разлагается. А наше "Я" после смерти - это мини-душа - "бывший президент" нашей цельной души. Вот потому я и говорю "после вмерти мы становимся меньше". Смерть в некотором роде эквивалентна увольшению с поста президента, с последующим развалом государства.




> Так почему бы и ей не уйти в небытие? А потом просто создадутся новые атомы и появятся новые души. Как вам такой вариант?


 Распад атомов (ядерные реакции) я пока не рассматриваю - считаю это неоправданно усложнит описание гипотезы сейчас.
Но если говорить о том, каким же образом возникает человеческая душа в ребенке (та, которая большая и целая) - по логике вещей получается, что в процессе роста, главная мини-душа - главный атом-президент - он нанимает на работу другие мини-души, и таким образом их фактически делает частью себя.
--------
P.S. Спасибо за вопросы - мне важно знать, что в моих объяснениях непонятно.

----------


## Mia

Уфф... пока не осилила многабукаф... )) Забористые были шижке? потом ради тебя осилю  :Wink: 
Пока могу сказать, что кое что на удивление верно, фактически даже физики подтвердили "теорию Бога" - он во всём, в каждой молекуле, в каждом атоме... но вот про "главного" - как-то странно, нет никого главного... Странно, что ты пытаешься обходиться без "сверхъестественного", можно же это "нечто" называть просто "то, что нам пока не известно". Для меня например очевидно, что всё "одухотворено", т.е. всё пронизывает некоторая энергия, пока плохо изученная, но для меня эта энергия и есть Бог..., Святой Дух, если хотите... А твоя теория какая-то не вдохновляющая что-ли... грустная, местами - страшная, короче мне поплохело  :Confused:

----------


## rbiyks

> Уфф... пока не осилила многабукаф... )) Забористые были шижке?


 Ага, забористые  :Smile: 
Возможно, идея кажется сложной и страшной потому что пока не получается понятно изложить. Вот, пытаюсь. Как пойму, чего не хватает, что не так, а что лишнее - буду излагать понятнее. Сам для себя я всё это понимаю - и для меня нет вопроса в том, что после смерти. Но выразить чтобы другие люди поняли мою мысль - это сложно.

----------


## Mia

Уфф... осилила все буквы... даже говорить ничего не буду, а тем более спорить...
Если эта теория помогает *тебе* обрести спокойствие и равновесие в этом мире - это самое главное...
Мне же пришло в голову из какого-то фильма:
"- Это всё не правда...
  - А почему не правда?
  - Потому, что *я так не хочу*!"
Мне кажется принцип: "По вере вашей да будет вам..." - действует... и я лично предпочитаю верить во что-нибудь другое... более воодушевляющее что ли...

----------


## rbiyks

> Уфф... осилила все буквы... даже говорить ничего не буду, а тем более спорить...


 Да, я уже решил не объяснять всю эту хрень никому. Похоже, я просто родился не в то время, не в том месте, вот и все.

----------


## Cynic

Очень интересная теория) но она не новая. Нечто слегка похожее было выдвинуто в философской школе Эпикура в Древней Греции.) Насколько знаю у них душа распалась на атомы после смерти. С наступлением христианства такому вольнодумию конечно пришел конец и теория забылась. Надеюсь не задела ваше самолюбие.

----------


## Дима_

А то что до рождения ничего не было - это вас не смущает? Почему тогда смущает что после смерти ничего нет?

----------


## Quantum Shadow

Веру во всяких добрых седых дедушек на облаках потерял давно. Но. Я уверен что после смерти "что-то" есть. Но это "что-то" невозможно объяснить словами. Человек настолько малоумен (он только думает что он "мудрый", тешит своё самолюбие) что понимание сути вселенной далеко за пределами нашего сознания. Попытка религий объяснить суть происходящего сродни детстсву, когда нам подсовывали подарки от дедушки мороза.

----------


## winternight

Здравомыслящие люди ни во что не верят, это удел иррациональных. 

Верить в то что после смерти ты превращаешься в макарон, и верить в то что там есть/нету бога - одно и тоже.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Я извиняюсь, что "многа букаф", но настоятельно рекомендую прочесть это от начала и до конца.
> 
> Сначала кратко изложу суть гипотезы.
> Главная идея в том, что душою (волей, сознанием, "Я") обладает каждый атом (это нужно понимать условно, как допущение).
> То есть каждый атом может сам решать что для него лучше, и что ему делать. У атома также имеется способ воздействия на окружающие объекты, что-то типа наших рук и ног, но на самом деле это всякие там электромагнитные поля и иже с ними.
> Внутри человека соответственно тоже каждый атом имеет свою "душу". Но среди них только один атом является главным. Вот этот атом и является носителем собственно "Я" этого организма. Это так же как босс в большой корпорации, либо как капитан на корабле.
> 
> Следствия:
> 
> ...


 С такой сложной теорией-создай свою религию.Да прибудет с нами святой Атом. :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Я законченый атеист, тоесть не верю ни во что-не в бога, не в высший разум не даже в святой атом :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Baalberith

Мне кажется в этом во всём есть и доля правды и доля лжы. Потому что надо воспринимать мир такой какой он есть. Ведь не зря говорят что частица бога во всём. Просто бог представляется как информация которую несёт как и любой предмет так и  каждый из нас. Так и мы после смерти оставляем определённую информацию после себя. И нельзя сказать что мы умерли или нет. Потому что само состояние смерти это всеголишь прекращение функционирования мозга и не более того.

----------


## Святой отец

Я не религиозный человек, но с детства у меня уверенность, что после смерти физического тела продолжает жить душа. И подтверждением тому есть пару книг это Путешествие души http://sir35.ru/MN/J.htm и Предназначение души http://sir35.ru/MN/0.htm

----------


## Selbstmord

> Я не религиозный человек


 Эмм, а что тогда означает твой ник? О_о Лично у меня первые ассоциации - православие.

----------


## old_loner

при жизни тоже бывает что "ничего нет" =)
работа-дом-работа, сидение за компом длительное или учеба бессмысленная =)
интересно какой одухотворенности желают люди после смерти )))) тем более когда к старости они в маразм впадут ))

интересных и значимых людей будут помнить и после смерти и их идеи будут жить как и дети, результаты труда и тд, а баклажаны и при жизни выполняют только примитивные функции )

----------


## xzsamneznau

> Как известно, многие, если не все, религии берут на себя ответственность отвечать нам на вопрос о том, что же нас ждет после смерти.


 Передергивает меня от таких формулировок...
Сама по себе религия это просто форма рационализация бытия... Как бы странно это не звучало... 
Я не думаю, что они "отвечают на вопрос", я думаю, что они просто излагают свой собственный, заранее заготовленный, "концепт"... 




> Как здравомыслящий человек,


 Я крайне нездравомыслящий человек... И уж тем более крайне нездравомысляще себя ведущий... В этом корень всех бед...




> считаете ли вы, что после смерти "ничего нет" (для собственного "Я", безотносительно других людей (например, детей))?


 Думаю да, мы все по большому счету просто животные...

----------

